# Router als Server verwenden



## Mave16 (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
 Ich hab folgendes Problem, ich möchte meinen Router so umkonfigurieren, dass er sobald er ans Netz geht sich automatich ins Internet einwählt. Ich habe 2 PCs und möchte das ich gleichzeitig mit beiden ins Internet kann. 
    Ich hoffe jemand hier kann mir helfen. Ich habs erst mit der Anleitung brobiert aber ich komm einfach nicht mehr weiter.


 Edit 1: Mein Provider ist 1und1 und mein Router ist ein Drytek 2500

 Edit 2: Das mit den einstellungen hab ich denk ich soweit aber wo muss ich die Router IP eingeben? Im moment geh ich über den Profidialer ans netz. Und wenn ich den deinstallier is meine DFÜ verbindung auch weg.


----------



## qball (28. Dezember 2004)

Hmm was hat das mit Router als Server zu tun ? Meinst du vielleicht eher, einen Rechner als Router zu benutzen ?

Wenn du einen Hardwarerouter meinst, dann sollte das kein Problem sein. Einfach die Daten deines Providers in das Webinterface des Routers eingeben und die Rechner an den Router anschließen. Wenn du keine festen IP's in deinem LAN brauchst, dann aktiviere einfach das DHCP deines Routers und stell die PC auf IP-Adresse automatisch empfangen. Jetzt noch die IP Adresse des Gateway (Routerip) in die die Verbindungsdaten deiner PC eingeben und fertig. Eigentlich sollten aber die Anleitungen von Routern so ausführlich sein, daß man es auch damit hin bekommt. 

Was hast du den für einen Router bzw. Provider ?


----------



## gothic ghost (28. Dezember 2004)

@ Mave16

zu 2. 
Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter, ist zwar der 2600 +, dürfte aber ähnlich sein


----------

